# Red River: GF



## tmonster

Went out last night for a bit to see if the cats were moving and/or biting, they were. Caught 2 nice eater size and broke one off, light line. Was using my light walleye rod. Only fished for about an hour from shore and didn't dress for the cold front. I'll be out today and post how it is.


----------



## tmonster

was out again today during the afternoon and the cats were again biting in gf. Nothing of any size but fun to get out, although cold and windy. Was steady the whole time we were out there till we ran out of bait. biggest was only 8.2


----------



## Matt Jones

We've also been out and been able to catch a few.


----------



## PJ

Yeah, they have been hitting a little bit.


----------



## Anas Strepera

I need to get out soon. :run:


----------



## Vandy

I wish I could be there to get out on the Mighty Red and rip some lips. Oh well the Cats will be there when I get home.

uke: NYC


----------



## buchwheat

Last week me and my friend went out 30 miles south of fargo and caugt
a 15 lb. 8 oz. cat.


----------



## fishoutloud

I'm from Topeka Ks. and I was up to Fargo mothers day weekend with a friend of mine. Fished the red for cats being I'm a catfish freak. Great fishing, half doz nice eaters and a 8lb. fish to boot! I can't say enough about how great you folks in that part of the country are!! Very friendly and willing to share info. Local guy come up to me down on the river and told me to use shrimp and also use cut skipjack if I caught any! He was right on!! Can't wait to come back in september to hunt ducks!!


----------

